# What are your haircare holy grails and hair type?



## Mz LaLa (Jan 20, 2004)

topic explains it all! I have dry fine hair Here's mine: Shampoo: Rusk Deepshine or Biolage Fortifying Conditioner: matching to above Treatment: Bedhead Chocolate head and Redken Cat Protien Treatment Mousse: Sebastian Shaper Full on Body Mousse Smoother: Kpak Smoothing Balm Spray: Sebatian Shaper (when i use spray which is rarely)


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2004)

I have fine hair here are mine: Bumble and Bumble thickening shampoo or Alterna volumizing shampoo Bumble and Bumble thickening conditioner Styling aid: Bead Head Small Talk, Bumble and Bumble Leave in conditioner Spray: Alterna Caviar Hair Spray or Vavoom Hair Spray


----------



## GR8FISCH (Feb 9, 2004)

Biolage Balm on ends before using hairdryer. Fanie Shampoo. Apple cider vinegar rinse 2x/month. Infusium 23 spray for color-treated fine hair after every shampoo. Paul Mitchell color moisturizer 1-2x/week. Biolage Balm as deep conditioner after shampoo 2x/week for 2-3 minutes &amp; add liquid Protein Filler (get at Sally's beauty supply) smooshed in on top of conditioner for another 2-3 minutes to maintain color between touchups. Rinse every time with cool to cold water to close hair cuticle &amp; hair dryer diffuser set on cool. Ceramic brushes to protect hair from drying out.


----------



## Californian (Feb 23, 2004)

My husband swears by VO5 and Prell. Men use Suave and soap and their hair looks fine. Makes me wonder. Oh wait.. maybe that's the cause of male pattern baldness!!! &lt;img src="http://www.millan.net/anims/giffar/giffar2/birthdaymant.gif"&gt;


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* 

My husband swears by VO5 and Prell. Men use Suave and soap and their hair looks fine. Makes me wonder. Oh wait.. maybe that's the cause of male pattern baldness!!!








Hey go easy on us balding guys!! My mother says "grass doesn't grow on a busy street". Wait a minute.....my head isn't grey, flat, and full of oil like a street. WTF!


----------



## Californian (Feb 23, 2004)

tx for the laugh


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2004)

grin


----------



## maiho (Feb 25, 2004)

I have dry hair from coloring and bleaching. My hair stylist said it looks really healthy for someone who color their hair that often, but I think it looks damaged. Anyway, I love REdken shampoos. I don't re buy the same bottle. I switch my shampoo when i run out. My other favorite shampoo is Bumble and Bumble's alojoba shampoo. It's soo thick and it makes my hair so silky. It's so expensive though, and i think i'm gonna stop using that. I love to experiment new stuff. Of course i cannot live without conditioners and leave in conditioner. My hair would die. My favorite haircare line of all right now is icon. You can check it out at www.iconproducts.com It's hard to find. I live in southern california so i can basically get anything in LA, but i know they don't sell that online or in most salons. Have u guys heard of this line before. I absolutely love it. Its the best for me right now.

Originally Posted by *Mz LaLa* topic explains it all! I have dry fine hair Here's mine: Shampoo: Rusk Deepshine or Biolage Fortifying Conditioner: matching to above Treatment: Bedhead Chocolate head and Redken Cat Protien Treatment Mousse: Sebastian Shaper Full on Body Mousse Smoother: Kpak Smoothing Balm Spray: Sebatian Shaper (when i use spray which is rarely)


----------



## KittyM (Feb 5, 2006)

Has anyone tried this ICON products?

I got really interested!A lot of other useful info in this thread too!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 5, 2006)

paul mitchell clarifying shampoo 2

its a godsend to me.


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't fuss with my hair too much, but here's my HG products:

*shampoo:* make me smooth SheShe Poo

*conditioner:* make me smooth SheShe Dish

*styling products:* make me smooth SheShe Do, garnier fructis sleek &amp; shine serum

*deep conditioner:* plain olive oil from the grocery store. I apply a generous amount to dry hair and let it steep for 30 minutes - 2 hours before washing and conditioning as I normally do. makes my hair silky soft

_I have my hair trimmed every 6 or so weeks, and I have thick wavy color treated hair_


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 5, 2006)

I have somewhat combination hair... oilier near the scalp, drier on the ends. It's wavy and med/fine. I have and have used so many different products, but throughout the years I'd say my HG's are:

*Shampoo:* HealthySexyHair Soy Milk Shampoo

*Clarifying Shampoo: *Paul Mitchell Shampoo Two or Suave Daily Clarifying

*Conditioner: *HealthySexyHair Soy Milk Conditioner

*Deep Conditioner Treatment: *Paul Mitchell Super Charged Conitioner or Biolage Hydratherapie Treaments &amp; Conditioning Balm

*Leave-in Conditioner: *HealthySexyHair Soy Tri-Wheat Leave-in Conditioner spray

*Mousse:* Texturline BloFoam, CurlySexyHair Curl Power

*Gel: *Biosilk Rock Hard Gelle &amp; Jheri Redding Super Hold gel

*Straightening products:* HealthySexyHair Straightening tonic, Herbal Escenses Smoothing Cream, &amp; Avon Salon Smooth no-iron smoothing serum

*Blow Dryer: *CHI Rocket Ionic/Ceramic dryer

*Brushes:* Creative CP Round Ceramic barrelled, Jerome Alexander Paddle Brush

*Hairspray*: BigSexyHair Spray &amp; Play, Farouk Hairtoys Enviro 54 Photo-Op

*Anti-Static*: Static Guard, HealthySexyHair Tri-wheat leave-in

*Pomade*: ISO Sex Wax , Paul Mitchell foaming pomade


----------



## hissycat (Feb 5, 2006)

Here's what I'm using right now:

shampoo: Aveda Shampure (LOVE the smell) alternating with Paul Mitchell's tea tree oil shampoo (feels tingly, smells minty) and Suave clarifying

conditioner: Aveda curessence and Suave awapuwi (sp?) (knockoff of PM)

detangler/leave in conditioner: Paul Mitchell; I LOVE this stuff. It cuts frizz and makes my hair very soft, and it's gentle enough to use on my 22 mo old.

gel/conditioner: Aveda confixor; it's light and smells incredible

shine serum: bed head girl toys (smells yummy)

What I need: a good deep conditioner/hair mask, hair/finishing spray, heat protector


----------



## monniej (Feb 6, 2006)

shampoo - pantene pro v for women of color

conditioner - pantene pro v for women of color

treatments - queen helene cholesterol conditioner, john freida deep conditioning treatment

hair oil - dark &amp; lovely naturally honey hairdress

gel - john freida silicone gel, ampro styling gel

moisturizers - dark &amp; lovely naturally chamomile moisturizer

finishing producs - john freida secret weapon, dover volumizing moisturizer

my hair type would be curly to kinky and very dry.


----------



## gill (Feb 6, 2006)

My hair type's really dry from all the dying I've put it through, I can't think of a single colour my hair hasn't been!

*Shampoo:* Dove

*Conditioner:* Aussie 3 Minute Miracle

*Treatment:* Vo5 Hot Oil.. miracle worker!

*Mousse:* Don't use it

*Smoother:* John Frieda Frizz-ease serum.

*Spray:* Don't use it.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 6, 2006)

my hair is dried but not bad i would say dry to normal

Shampoo: pantene (dont really have a certain one)

Conditioner: pantene

Treatment: OJON!

Mousse: pantene

Smoother: dont use any

Spray: never use spray but when i do its sebastian shaper plus


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 8, 2006)

I have curly dry african-american type hair

Shampoos: Motions Lavish Shampoo, Suave Clarifying Shampoo

Conditioners: Motions Moisture Plus, Motions Nourish Leave-In

Treatment: ORS Hair Mayonnaise

Moisturisers: ORS Olive Oil Lotion, Hollywood Beauty Carrot Creme, StaSofFro Spray

Styling Products: IC Aloe Vera Gel, ORS Olive Oil Sheen, IC Hair Polisher/Thermal Heat Protectant

Tools: Babyliss Pro Blow Dryer, Denman D3 &amp; D83, Matador Combs, Boar Bristle Brush, Steam Cap


----------



## Leony (Feb 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hey go easy on us balding guys!! My mother says "grass doesn't grow on a busy street". Wait a minute.....my head isn't grey, flat, and full of oil like a street. WTF! LMAO haha
Okay here's mine

Hair type normal to oily -wavy hair

Shampoo: Stephen Knoll Deep Moisture Shampoo

Conditioner: Stephen Knoll Deep Moisture Conditioner

Treatment: Stephen Knoll Deep Moisture Treatment

Mousse: Don't use one

Smoother: Don't use one

Spray: Don't use one

Shine and Sun protection serum: Accelerator Japanese product.


----------



## tiff (Feb 8, 2006)

Hairy type is med/fine, wavy and oily at the roots.

My HG products for hair are Aveda Rosemary Mint shampoo and conditioner (adds volume and great for frequent use) and Aveda Be Curly for styling. I just put some of this on my wet hair, tie it up in a towel until its almost dry then let it air dry for the rest of the time. The result is lovely wavy hair with volume, now I just need something to give it hold!


----------

